# Straight 'N Arrow Bow Slings accepting 2011 Shooting Staff - Feb. 14th, deadline



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

If interested, please PM me or send an email to [email protected] and we will promptly send you information and an application. Check out our website, www.snaarchery.com. We are confident that you will be proud to be a supporter of our home based company. Our current turn-around for slings is two days for material on-hand and you have a variety of color choices to make your sling unique. We include a hand tooled leather yolk with a brass gromett for durability. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

glad to finally see you in the manuf. section congrats


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with Anthony, Travis. Best of luck I know it will work out for you! 

These are some of the best wrist slings out there! Get yourself one and set your bow apart!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to a good year.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a quality product with amazing service..., if you haven't tried them before you should definitely try them now!


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Quality is outstanding and service is fast. Get one and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's answered. Keep them coming.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Patiently waiting for mine. hoping they turn out great!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Patiently waiting for mine. hoping they turn out great!


On their way today.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

To the top for Straight 'N Arrow, great slings!


----------



## CKMAN337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump for a good sling!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

CKMAN337 said:


> Bump for a good sling!


Your email will be sent this evening.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Great response so far. Keep them coming!


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

E mail sent thanks


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All emails and pm's replied to. Keep them coming.


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you to everyone so far.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ill post pics of my slings as soon as I receive them!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

February 14th, we'll post a list of the staff accepted and debut our staff page on our website.
Thanks everyone!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails replied to. Thank you. Keep them coming.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Check out our Giveaway in the The Archery & Bowhunting Giveaway Forum!


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pm sent..


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity Travis... will be placing my order this weekend..


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Thanks for the opportunity Travis... will be placing my order this weekend..


Excited to have you onboard. 

All pm's and emails responded to.


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

Best slings out there, I wont' have any other!!
Great people to deal with!!!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

You guys are great! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

great people great product


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

boneyard archer said:


> Best slings out there, I wont' have any other!!
> Great people to deal with!!!


Thank you. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

New Customer Slings gallery page added to our site. These are only a few of what we have made for our great customers.
Check it out. Click the link in my signature.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep them coming!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Pm's and emails responded to.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump it up!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Back up!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Pm's and emails responded to.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Great slings handmade by a great guy!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep them coming. Got some great people so far!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

I want to thank everyone who has applied so far.:star:


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got my sling today Travis and it looks amazing. Will post some pics this weekend hopefully if my bow comes in.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Got my sling today Travis and it looks amazing. Will post some pics this weekend hopefully if my bow comes in.


So those colors worked for you!? Thank you for letting us be creative.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep the requests coming.


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Still looking for more dealers also.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails responded to.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Corpralbarn, good pictures! How do you like the finger sling so far?


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Some great people have joined our staff so far, if you are interested, contact us.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Works great! Im playing with which finger to put one side on currently. so far I'm liking the middle finger the best.


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Sound off, Ladies!!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails responded to. Keep them coming.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails responded to.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep them coming!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Deadline drawing near....


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All emails have been sent out.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I have not emailed about a position BUT I did just place a order for a new sling from you guys


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

apache64D said:


> I have not emailed about a position BUT I did just place a order for a new sling from you guys


Got it, will be in the mail Monday. Thank you very much.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

apache64D said:


> awesome, thanks!


You are welcome.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you to everyone so far.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres a bump for SNA!!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails sent.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Couple more added. Keep them coming.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails have been responded to.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails replied to. Only a one more week for taking staff apps.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Only a few more days left. Thank you to everyone who has applied so far.


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

email and pm sent,hope to hear from you


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

All pm's and emails responded to. Only a few more days.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Today is the last day for apps. Thank you to everyone who applied.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you to all those that applied and were accepted. It is going to be a great year. This thread will now be closed.

Travis & Lynisa
snaarchery.com


----------

